# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Μεταξύ ύπνου και ξύπνιου

## ico

Όπως θα ξέρετε πάσχω εδώ και χρόνια από αγχος και κατάθλιψη.Τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο.Κοιμάμαι καθαρά κανένα τετράωρο την ημέρα.Το βράδυ ειδικά δεν ξέρω αν κοιμάμαι.Ακούγεται περίεργο αλλά έτσι είναι.Κοιμάμαι ανά διαστήματα.Όχι συνεχόμενα και αυτό με τρελαίνει.Με φοβίζει λίγο αυτό.Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που έπαιρνα ένα ladose πριν πάω δηλ σε ψυχίατρο κοιμόμοπυνα μια χαρά.Τώρα με δύο ladose κάθε πρωί έχω αυπνίες.Πως γίνεται αυτό?Σας έχει συμβεί κάτι παρόμοιο?

----------


## m-orfeas

με αυξηση της δοσης αυξανεται η συγκεντρωση του φαρμακου στο πλασμα(οχι το δρακουλα) καπως ετσι το λενε τελος παντον οι γιατροι αρα αυξανονται και οι παρενεργειες και απο οτι θυμαμαι το ladose φερνει αυπνια και υπερενταση(το ειχα παρει) πες στο γιατρο να σου δωσει καποιο ηρεμιστηκο πχ stedon, xanax...

----------


## Dalia

Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς ico.Το πάθαινα συχνά παλιότερα που είχα έντονες αυπνίες.Πήγαινε να με πάρει λίγο ο ύπνος,ξυπνούσα,δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω κάποιες φορές αν είχα κοιμηθεί ή όχι.Και τελικά κοιμόμουν κανονικά τις πρωινές ώρες μόνο.Είναι δύσκολο και πολύ εκνευριστικό.
Ευτυχώς τώρα είμαι καλύτερα στο θέμα του ύπνου.
Μην ανησυχείς,θα περάσει.Οσο πιο πολύ αγχώνεσαι τόσο το χειροτερεύεις.Προσπάθησε να μην το σκέφτεσαι,να λες \"αν κοιμηθώ καλώς,αλλιώς δεν πειράζει\".

----------


## ico

Σε ευχαριστώ dalia μου δίνεις δύναμη

----------


## mstrouf

Γειά σου ico!
Εχω ένα μήνα κ κάτι που δεν κοιμάμαι πάνω απο 2 ώρες, τις τελευταίες μέρες αυξήθηκε σε 4. Υπνωτικά που μου έδωσε ο γιατρός με κάνανε χειρότερα, λες κ μπήκα στην πρίζα, ύπνο ούτε για αστείο. Αυτό που γράφεις δεν ξέρω αν κοιμάμαι το είχα πριν τα φάρμακα κ ήμουν συνέχεια εξαντλημένη κ τώρα είμαι αλλά υπερισχύει η υπερενταση. Σήμερα επισκέφθηκα άλλη ψυχίατρο κ μου είπε ότι πιθανόν να με πειράζουν τα συγκεκριμένα φάρμακα ή η δόση να είναι μεγάλη. Πρότεινε να τα κόψω σταδιακά κ να ξεκινήσω άλλα. Δεν το ψάχνεις καλύτερα μπας κ κάτι φταίει κ δημιουργούμε περισσότερο πρόβλημα στους εαυτούς μας παίρνοντας φάρμακα για να αισθανθούμε καλύτερα. Τι λες; πάντως η Dalia καλά λέει \"αν κοιμηθώ καλώς,αλλιώς δεν πειράζει\" κάπως ΄ετσι το έχω πάρει κ εγω γιατί πραγματικά νιώθω οτι τρελαινομαι

----------


## fkm

Γεια σου Ico!
Μετα απο επίσκεψη σε ψυχίατρο μου χορηγήθηκαν το αντικαταθλιπτικο cipralex και το ατυπο αντιψυχωτικο seroquel (στην ελαχιστη δόση των 25 Mg). Αν και ο σκοπός του τελευταίου δεν ήταν αυτός, με την πρώτη φορά που το πήρα κοιμήθηκα για ενα 8 ωρο και το πρωι ξύπνησα και αισθανόμουν παρα πολύ καλα, πραγματικά κοιμήθηκα για πρωτη φορά εδω και χρονια. Να ξέρεις οτι το ladose ενδέχεται να προκαλεσει προβλήματα στον ύπνο τους πρώτους μήνες, το cipralex που παίρνω (ανήκει στην ιδια κατηγορία με το ladose) δεν μου εχει δημιουργήσει ποτε τετοια προβλήματα. Η μετάβαση απο το ενα φαρμακο στο αλλο δεν ειναι προβλημα, αφου ανήκουν στην ίδια κατηγορία. Μίλα με τον γιατρο σου για πιθανή αλλαγη του φαρμακου. 
Να ξερεις πως δεν εισαι μόνος σου!
FKM

----------


## julie

τα χαπια αυτα που ειπες τα λαδοσε τα περνεις μονο σου? γιατι ακριβως ειναι?
αυτο με τον υπνο το εχω κ εγω δνε ακνω πλεον κανονικο υπνο τα βραδυα συνεχεια ξυπναω ειναι πολυ ανυποφορο...

----------

